# Hero of the Month - Vince_UK



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2018)

@Vince_UK has been nominated as Hero of the Month for taking action when a member experienced difficulties after a fall:

The nomination reads as follows:

"I would like to nominate Vince_UK for this. The story is that on Saturday morning at about 2am, I fell in my bedroom and was unable to reach my phone, so I sent a PM to Vince asking if there was anything I could do to get help. (If I hadn't been able to reach my tablet either, I would have been stuck.) Instead of just advising me, he contacted someone in Newcastle, who rang the Newcastle ambulance service, and they passed the message on. The paramedics were thus able to get in to me (thank goodness for my keysafe as well)"

Many thanks to Vince for ensuring that the member got the attention they needed


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 26, 2018)

Good one, Vince......


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

This has moved me immensely, it really has. Thank you .


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2018)

One of life's good guys Vince, thank you


----------



## Lanny (Mar 27, 2018)

Above & beyond the call of duty, Vince! You dserve the accolade. What a great friend to have?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

@Lanny Thank you Lanny


----------



## Carolg (Mar 27, 2018)

Well done Vince and great thinking. Also for the person who made nomination, really thoughtful


----------



## Robin (Mar 27, 2018)

Yay! Go Vince!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 27, 2018)

Woohoo go for it my lovely!  xx


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2018)

Hero indeed, Vince. There’s a pint for you if we ever get to meet in the frozen North of England. Well deserved accolade, for sure


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks all,
Any credit should really go to the Ambulance Services in both Newcastle and London who responded very quickly indeed. It would have been easy for them to pass it off as a hoax call but they didn't. They deserve full credit. and recognition.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks Mike, will hold you to that


----------



## Ljc (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh WOW Vince. Yes the Ambulance services deserves credit but so do you too Vince. Here’s a big pat on the back from me for doing all you could to get help.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks LIn. I feel anyone of us would have done it also.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2018)

Glad you were there, and well done to all for following up your action.
A hero indeed.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks @SB2015


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 27, 2018)

Very deserved.  Well done Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Very deserved.  Well done Vince.


Thank you @Grannylorraine


----------



## Naty (Mar 27, 2018)

Good work Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Naty said:


> Good work Vince


Thanks Naty


----------



## Bloden (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow, Vince, what a bloke!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 27, 2018)

*I would like to add my best wishes to a very thoughtful gentleman, a true hero to go that extra mile for one of our family in difficulty. Well done Vince.

John.*


----------



## Diabetes UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Well done for using your initiative and so glad that you were able to help! A very well deserved nomination, well done Vince


----------



## Amigo (Mar 27, 2018)

I think you should win a year’s supply of Moser Roth mister for being such a caring, helpful guy!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2018)

Vince, I recall you messaged me asking if I was there and that it was urgent ~ but of all the nights that I didnt have insomnia, you reached out to me for help!  But alas I was asleep for a change and didn't pick up your message until the next morning ~ and reading through that thread later, I saw that you asked if any other ladies were there too ~ unfortunately it appeared the whole forum was sleeping and that was about 02.00am.

What you did for Robert was amazing particularly as you managed to get help for him from some 10K miles away. Well done Vince for your quick thinking to ring your friend in Newcastle who rang their local Ambulance Service who in turn got in touch with the Ambulance Service in London. Without your help I dread to think how long it would have been before Robert received the help he needed.

So CONGRATULATIONS for your well deserved Accolade Vince. Hero of the month eh? That has to be something to be proud of. I hope, in recognition of your quick thinking to get help to Robert, that you are rewarded also with a Certificate to hang on your wall Well done my friend.
WL.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 27, 2018)

Well done Vince on helping a fellow forum user.
Just goes to show what a great place this is.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Wow, Vince, what a bloke!


Thanks Bloden


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

ukjohn said:


> *I would like to add my best wishes to a very thoughtful gentleman, a true hero to go that extra mile for one of our family in difficulty. Well done Vince.
> 
> John.*


Thanks John


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> Well done for using your initiative and so glad that you were able to help! A very well deserved nomination, well done Vince


Thanks Hannah


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think you should win a year’s supply of Moser Roth mister for being such a caring, helpful guy!


Thanks Amigo making me blush now.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Vince, I recall you messaged me asking if I was there and that it was urgent ~ but of all the nights that I didnt have insomnia, you reached out to me for help!  But alas I was asleep for a change and didn't pick up your message until the next morning ~ and reading through that thread later, I saw that you asked if any other ladies were there too ~ unfortunately it appeared the whole forum was sleeping and that was about 02.00am.
> 
> What you did for Robert was amazing particularly as you managed to get help for him from some 10K miles away. Well done Vince for your quick thinking to ring your friend in Newcastle who rang their local Ambulance Service who in turn got in touch with the Ambulance Service in London. Without your help I dread to think how long it would have been before Robert received the help he needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks WL.  Blushing again, I really am.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Well done Vince on helping a fellow forum user.
> Just goes to show what a great place this is.


Yes it is Stitch been a Godsend to me, Thanks


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think you should win a year’s supply of Moser Roth mister for being such a caring, helpful guy!


.....and I think Vince should be rewarded with a lifelong free supply of test strips


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

wirralass said:


> .....and I think Vince should be rewarded with a lifelong free supply of test strips


You have just reminded to do something lol. Dinner soon so.........


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks WL.  Blushing again, I really am.


Nah, our Don Vinney doesn't blush that's Taboo!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 27, 2018)

Heart warming, a hero indeed @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Heart warming, a hero indeed @Vince_UK


Thanks Lucy.


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2018)

What an amazingly kind,resourceful  man you are Vince. Please wear your thoroughly deserved Hero of the Forum badge with pride


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

Flower said:


> What an amazingly kind,resourceful  man you are Vince. Please wear your thoroughly deserved Hero of the Forum badge with pride


Thank You Flower


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2018)

A big "GOLD STAR" Vince .


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

Ta viry much Hobie marra


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 29, 2018)

Now I've got my posting privileges fixed, I can congratulate you properly for being a very thoughtful & helpful bloke.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks @Mark Parrott


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 12, 2018)

Congratulations @Vince_UK. Well deserved


----------



## stephknits (Apr 12, 2018)

not only are you a lovely thoughtful person - but your posts have been so hugely entertaining - congratulations!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 12, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Congratulations @Vince_UK. Well deserved


Thanks you Mike and welcome back


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 12, 2018)

stephknits said:


> not only are you a lovely thoughtful person - but your posts have been so hugely entertaining - congratulations!


Thanks @stephknits  Nice to know they are appreciated


----------



## Katieb (Apr 30, 2018)

Only just seen this Vince. What a star you are! You brighten the forum too with your witty banter! Well done!  Katie


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 30, 2018)

Katieb said:


> Only just seen this Vince. What a star you are! You brighten the forum too with your witty banter! Well done!  Katie


Thanks Katie


----------



## Sally W (Jun 26, 2018)

@Vince_UK where have I been asleep!? Very late I know: but so well deserved. I always knew you were a good un


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 26, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK where have I been asleep!? Very late I know: but so well deserved. I always knew you were a good un


Thanks Sally


----------

